# My new Dutch Bantams and others



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Got my daughter 3 more pairs of Dutch Bantams. She adores the breed.
The breeder was giving up Dutch and also asked if we would take a few other birds aswell. (His wife has Cancer ). So he phoned and asked if I would take them on. Turns out he also knows my mum, or rather knows of her. (His wife is the Sec for their local Spiritualist Church).

So today we got. (excuse the craft pile behind, we've been having a lot of crafting sessions lately with the kids so it's all out lol)

Pair of Dutch. Gold Cockerel with Silver Hen









Pair of Dutch. Silver Cockerel with Gold Hen.









Pair of Dutch. Lavender Cockerel with White Hen.









Lemon Porcelain Dutch Cockerel









Dutch x Silkies. 2 cocks and 2 hens. (3/4 dutch, 1/4 silkie)









and their mum. Dutch x Silkie.









2 Black Rosecomb Bantam Cockerels.








lovely long tail, bit tatty cause of travelling.









Goldtop Broody Hen. (Gold Silkie x Light Sussex)











Daughter is chuffed to bits with them. So is my son who has claimed the black rosecombs and said I have to get him some hens lol


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

You know I love the Goldtop but I'm very fond of Silver and Lemon Porcelain Dutch cocks too. I like proper cockerels and I end up with a silly Silkie. I've always thought that Rosecombs look like they have chewing gum stuck to their face lol


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow! hun they are stunning, nothing like i visualised either. The blueish & what i`d call slate ones look almost satin, & have stunning tail feathers too It`s true what the other guy said, the rosecombs do look like they have chewing gum or something stuck to the sides of their faces:lol2: But are still lovely despite that. You got yourself a great bunch of birds there hun, well done.:no1:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

LOE the lavender cockerel - he is stunning!


----------

